# Where is my Ancistrus?!



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello,

I have two ancistrus (dotted and albino) and *I haven't seen my albino ancistrus for days now*, even though I spend at least 2 hours a day starring at the aquarium.

*Where could he be?* This is my setup:










Could he be somewhere inside the cracks of the piece of wood I have? 

P.S. Once, when I was re-decorating my tank I lifted the wood and he was beneath it even though the wood is held by gravel.


----------



## monica12980 (Oct 24, 2012)

Welll, that sucks. Is your dotted ancistrus a lot bigger than your albino? he could've swallowed him, that happened with my guppies and goldfish. Let's see, he also could've went in the wood and didn't bother to come out, or something. My betta, May Rose, sleeps in a little castle decoration that's hollow and tipped over. Or your dotted one turned into a cannibal (highly unlikely)


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for replying!

They are the same size. I actually saw him yesterday but only for a few minutes. His head was poking out and he was moving a bit, so I guess he just likes to get in deep...


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Most likely in the wood. That's where mine like to go. Yes, they can wedge in there pretty good. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

jeaninel said:


> Most likely in the wood. That's where mine like to go. Yes, they can wedge in there pretty good. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thanks!


----------

